# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Shelf for Stereo Amplifier

## Mick.H.

My amp has now been sitting on a cardboard box on the floor for six months, so it is finally time to do something about it. I have a rear projection T.V. so the T.V. is free standing which rules out an entertainment unit under the T.V. On one side of the T.V. is a slow combustion fire and the other is a doorway through to the front room of the house. So very limited room on the sides of the T.V. So putting a shelf above the T.V. is really my only option.  
The amp is about 400mm deep including the cords sticking out the back and weighs approx 8kg. I would like a shelving unit similar to the picture below. Would this be suitable for 400mm deep and 8kg. There are studs behind the T.V. that I could attach the shelf to. What sort of timber/material would you suggest I make this out of? It will eventually painted white. How would you suggest I fix this to the wall? 
Thanks 
Mick

----------


## OBBob

That shoulkd work. You could make it out of any timber, even mdf I suspect or white laminex.  
As long as the joints are suitable so that the box can take the weight it would be fine. Then you just need to find a discrete way to attach the top rear of the unit to the studs.

----------

